# Lynnhaven 9/03/08 PM



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Packed up the gear and headed out to Lynnhaven tonight. The weather was perfect and the tides were favorable. 

I rode the tide out to the "G-Spot" and coasted by an outline in the shadows by the grass beds. Grunting a splashing made me creep closer. Come to find out it was Tug Capn with a healthy 27 1/2" Pup in the net. Notice the middle finger for crashin' his spot.










We exchanged ideas and what not, then I proceeded to fish the near by grass line with some *GREAT* results!! 
































































It slowed down a little in that stretch of water, so I sauntered up river a bit and ran into Russ and newby Matt. Russ was burnin' 'em up on a Smoke colored Gulp! 










I set up shop a couple hundred yards up right on a ton of bait getting crashed. Good results again! 




























The fish weren't the only ones taken' a beatin'!! 










Whilst wrestling a 27" Pup in the boat, some rich dude ran out on his dock around 1 am and asked me if "he could help me?" in a a-holey tone. I said "Yes, I could use a net, 'cause I forgot mine". He didn't find that funny and said he called the cops. As far as I know the end of one's property is the low tide mark. I was at least 25 yard from that and I didn't lay a hand on his dock. Needless to say the cops never came and he just glared at Tug, Bob & I while we were catching all of "his" fish...

The Pups are on a rampage back there, just follow the bait balls. More 27" + Pups than I've ever seen. See ya out there! (oh, and the title should be AM not PM) 

Skunk


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

awesome...nice job


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

I had my first encounter with the bipolar lady and her stupid dog out there 2 days ago


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice fish.. Seems I've been using the wrong bait. 
How in the h3ll do you get that cranberry/almond granola to stay on a hook? 

Harassen the high dollars and gettn some major pullage while they watch, now that's some fine payback there, I don't care who you are.

Keep the posts coming, 'cause it's always good to here 'bout someone catching the fishes.

Thanks for the post, Tim


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

seeknfin said:


> Nice fish.. Seems I've been using the wrong bait.
> How in the h3ll do you get that cranberry/almond granola to stay on a hook?
> 
> Harassen the high dollars and gettn some major pullage while they watch, now that's some fine payback there, I don't care who you are.
> ...


na, if he was using cranberry granola, he woulda caught me 

released me, and prlly caught me again 

good chum line of cheetos going


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

seeknfin said:


> Nice fish.. Seems I've been using the wrong bait.
> How in the h3ll do you get that cranberry/almond granola to stay on a hook?


Take the 6/0 Circle, put a dried cranberry on the shank, tie a piece of Granola the bend of the hook w/ a Bloodworm FishBite, then top it off w/ another piece of cranberry. Works like a charm....

Seriously, they were getting all roused up by cut Mullet heads. Never had a hit on the tails......

I'm on the water tomorrow night around 7pm if anyone wants to get some pullage. 

Skunk


----------

